# Newbee in Alabama



## TonyGotaTruck (Jan 29, 2011)

I,m between Auburn University, Montgomery & Birmingham on Lake Martin in Alabama and sure would like to learn more about becoming a beekeeper. I am reading everything I can get my hands on and talking to everyone possible (specially the old timers). I want to set two hives and get my bees inside as soon as weather permits. I dont mind driving 2 hours away to get bees and equipment so feel free to pass any information along to me...

Thanks


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

My father-in-law was a beekeeper in the "old days" down in the Equality/Eclectic/Kowaliga area. His bees died out probably 10-15 years ago, but if he had them then, then surely someone could today.

-james


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

I caught the "bug" last month, my hive should be here this week. Have to wait until April 30th to get my girls though, 5 hours up and 5 hours back. Welcome to your new obsession. :applause:


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome Tony,

If you like reading smart old guys, go to:

www.bushfarms.com


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

You should not need to drive 2 hours for nucs. Ted Kretschmann in Dadeville sells Italians. You should come to the Auburn beekeeper's symposium this Saturday. Go to the Alabama Beekeeper's Association website for details. Lots of suppliers are there and tons of "oldtimers" to talk with ....


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

It's free shipping to the Auburn meeting. I ordered some items from Rossman's today. Tried to order some from Walter T. Kelley Friday and they had already filled their trailer and said they could not take any more orders for Auburn.
The Auburn meeting is a bargain for the amount of information you will pick up.

Robert


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, Robert! Nice-looking hives you've got.... you're on the left as I drive from Harpersville? (I bank in Wilsonville, so I drive that way a good bit.) I have some items coming from Rossman's, too. See you Saturday ....


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, Tony.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Have fun.


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

War Eagle Tony. Auburn graduate, living a few miles outside of Marietta - got my first bees just last year. There are a lot of good books on beekeeping, but I suggest you branch out and read about the bee and hive as a biological organism - it will change the way you look at beekeeping. The book is called "The Buzz About Bees: Biology of a Superorganism"


----------

